# المؤتمر السنوى الرابع عشر لتعريب العلوم بالقاهرة



## mhamalwy (24 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسعدنا دعوتكم للمشاركة وتقديم بحوث فى المؤتمر السنوى الرابع عشر لتعريب العلوم المقرر عقده بإذن الله فى القاهرة بعنوان:
منظومة اللغة وتعريب العلوم​
يومى الأربعاء والخميس الرابع عشر والخامس عشر من شهر صفر عام تسعة وعشرين وأربعمائة وألف هجرية
(العشرين والحادى والعشرين من شهر فبراير عام ثمانية وألفين ميلادية)

لمزيد من المعلومات رجاء زيارة موقع الجمعية المصرية لتعريب العلوم
www.taareeb.info
مع خالص التحية والسلام
د. محمد يونس الحملاوى
أستاذ هندسة الحاسبات، كلية الهندسة، جامعة الأزهر
أمين الجمعية المصرية لتعريب العلوم
أمين عام المؤتمر السنوى الرابع عشر لتعريب العلوم
mhamalwy*************


----------

